
The World Wide Web project (1993) - dpanah
http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/TheProject.html
======
kulkarnic
I think the most interesting page is, of course,
[http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/Bugs.html](http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/Bugs.html)

There's technology to enable for most webapps (form processing), and search
engines right there. And of course, "Gateways: JANET and DECnet for example"
are a "Real need."

Really makes you wonder whether the priority decisions you made today will
seem similarly ludicrous in 30 years.

~~~
waster
"Really makes you wonder whether the priority decisions you made today will
seem similarly ludicrous in 30 years."

My bet is on yes.

------
ianstallings
This project will never take off.

------
runn1ng
[http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/FAQ/KeepingTrack.html](http://info.cern.ch/hypertext/WWW/FAQ/KeepingTrack.html)

How does www keep track of the available servers? - The resource discovery
problem

~~~
ErikAugust
"In the long term, when there is a really large mass of data out there, with
deep interconnections, then there is some really exciting work to be done on
automatic algorithms to make multi-level searches." \- TimBL

------
chrisphonk
Simple, clean design. This is how I like to see it done.

------
dpanah
In the long term, when there is a really large mass of data out there, with
deep interconnections, then there is some really exciting work to be done on
automatic algorithms to make multi-level searches.

Tim BL

~~~
contingencies
And there still is. Some of my bets would be on semantic (ontology
identification and interaction), multilingual/multicultural (IMHO huge),
local-machine personalized, further processing integration (local or cloud:
visualization / result manipulation / statistics / monitoring), reputation and
other metric system integration for result entities.

------
dpanah
Check out the source code, old HTML tags

~~~
evv
I love how every anchor has a line break. I wonder what browser bug forced
them to do that...

~~~
readme
There are no <BR> tags in the source, and <DT> is not a line break.

~~~
valleyer
I think he means breaks in the actual source itself? I.e., not occurrences of
“<BR>” but occurrences of “\n” ?

~~~
readme
Ah.

I would equate that to being the developer's style preference.

------
dpanah
Header instead of head

------
goddamnyouryan
dat html ಠ_ಠ

